# Spannungswandler: 12V auf ~5V bauen?



## Carndret (17. August 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Auto-Ladekabel für meinen PocketPC zu basteln.
Mein Pocket PC fängt ab ca. 4,8V das Laden an, d.h 5V wären genug. Das Netzteil liefert 5,4V - aber ich will ihn ja nicht aus versehen überlasten.
Um nun die 12V Spannung (gemessen sind's glaube ich sogar fast 14V) der Autobatterie auf 5V zu bekommen hatte bereits ein Freund eine einfache Schaltung mit 2 Kondensatoren und einem MC7805.. die Spannung runtergeregelt. Allerdings wird das kleine Ding so heiß, dass man es extrem Kühlen muss. Sind ein bisschen mehr als 7W die da an dem Ding weg müssen und das natürlich in Form von Wärme.

Gibt es noch eine kühlere Variante? Die Ladekabel der Handy werden ja auch nicht heiß...


----------



## ZweiA (20. August 2005)

Nabend

Ich hab im Netz etwas gefunden. klingt fast so wie die Schaltung die du erwähnt hast.
Allerdings steht da "etwas weiter unten" :  An der rechten Seite stehen dann die 5 Volt zur Verfügung. Du kannst ohne Weiteres 1 Ampere entnehmen, ohne dass Du einen Kühlkörper auf den Spannungsregeler aufschrauben musst. 

Hier  is die Seite

Hoffentlich hilft es dir.
Mfg: ZweiA


----------



## Carndret (21. August 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Seite, die sieht echt gut aus!  ;-) 
Mein Kumpel hat es ein klein bisschen anders gebaut - besonders die Kondensatorwerte, vielleicht wurde es deshalb bei ihm so extrem heiß. Widerstände und Dioden hatte er auch keine drin... na dann mal schauen.

//EDIT: Beitrag Nummer 500 Juhu  ^^


----------



## hela (24. August 2005)

Hallo,


			
				ZweiA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Du kannst ohne Weiteres 1 Ampere entnehmen, ohne dass Du einen Kühlkörper auf den Spannungsregeler aufschrauben musst. ...


 Das stimmt m.E. sicherlich nicht: Das Gehäuse eines TO-220-Schaltkreises hat einen Wärmewiderstand von etwa 50 K/W zwischen Sperrschicht und Umgebung, wenn kein Kühlkörper montiert wird. Das bedeutet, dass bei einem linearen Spannungsregler wie z.B. dem MC7805 schon bei 3W Leistungsabfall über dem Linearregler die maximale Sperrschichttemperatur von 150°C (theoretisch) deutlich überschritten wird. Praktisch wird schon vorher die integrierte Übertemperatursicherung den Ausgang abschalten.

    Eine Lösung wäre ein Schaltregler:





Bei Conrad gibt es unter der Bestellnummer 147036 einen Schaltregler, der pinkompatibel zum MC7805 ist, allerdings ein etwas größeres Gehäuse hat und dafür aber keinen zusätzlichen Kühlkörper braucht. Der maximale Ausgangsstrom liegt auch bei ca. 1,5A. Allerdings kostet dieses Teil über 25 EUR. (Tipp: Vielleicht auch mal bei eBay nachsehen)
Wenn du bei Google mal unter dem Stichwort "Schaltnetzteil" suchst, dann findest du u.a. folgenden Link: http://www.kreatives-chaos.com/index.php?seite=schaltnetzteil. Sicherlich ist es das, wonach du suchst ...


----------

